# Long Term Car Rental



## Paksenarrion (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi All,

We´ve recently moved from Tenerife to Mijas Costa and are looking for a long term car rental. To our shock, after having booked our car online with what we thought was a good deal, on pick up at the Malaga airport we learned that we had to pay quite a lot for insurance cover. This resulted in renting a very expensive car for the month. In Tenerife we were able to hire a car with full insurance cover at no extra charge. Anyone know of any companies that do the same here?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.questor-insurance.co.uk/

They do car hire insurance so you won't need to add it on. I paid 39.98 and it covered all car hires I took for a year (although I think there might be an upper limit). Certainly cheaper than what the car hire companies sell you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Paksenarrion said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We´ve recently moved from Tenerife to Mijas Costa and are looking for a long term car rental. To our shock, after having booked our car online with what we thought was a good deal, on pick up at the Malaga airport we learned that we had to pay quite a lot for insurance cover. This resulted in renting a very expensive car for the month. In Tenerife we were able to hire a car with full insurance cover at no extra charge. Anyone know of any companies that do the same here?


I think this thread is related. Not sure if it's useful or not...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/707521-car-hire-malaga-charges.html


----------



## Paksenarrion (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Horlics,
I had a look at the site and it looks pretty good but what I´m unclear about is with the car rental company. Won´t you still have to pay in advance the €800/€900 to the rental company? And what occurs if something happens?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

When you hire a car you are typically asked for two things:

1. A deposit
2. Payment for insurance

The deposit is often not taken from you if they can pre-authorise the required amount on your credit card. That means they can take it later in the event that you do not return the car or return it damaged.

The payment for insurance is part of what you must pay when you hire the car and is not returned to you whether or not you damage the car.

With a policy like the one I had, you will still be asked for a deposit or have it pre-authorised as is usual. But, when they ask you if you want insurance you say no, and tell them you have a personal policy that covers you. In fact, you don't need to tell them anything, just say no.

In the event that you damage the car, they will keep your deposit, or part of it if it is more than the damage will cost to repair. If the damage is worse, they will bill you extra for the repair. All you do is pick up the phone and talk to the insurance company and they will reimburse you and deal with the car rental company.


----------



## Paksenarrion (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the input I´m considering those and a few others I´ve come across, all depending on which ends up being the better option.


----------

